# Change in the Weather



## sawhorseray (Mar 11, 2021)

After focusing on the batch of flavorless fillet mignon roasts I bought and steaked out a few months back I realized I hadn't had decent ribeye in months. The original plan was to use the Vortex on the Weber until the wind came up, then it was back in the kitchen and time to crack out the sous vide unit, it had been awhile since it was out of the box, set up at 126º






That purred along for about 2 & 1/2 hours, loads of time to cut up some shrooms and cook them up in olive oil and butter









When it was time to char I set up my CI skillet on the patio propane stove. I usually use a weed torch for this but the stove was already right there so what the heck. Pulled from the pot at 126º and onto the 650º CI skillet for 45 seconds a side.





A perfect char!





Plated up with those shrooms, mashed taters and gravy, some nice asparagus





Boy howdy did this ever hit the spot, done exactly the way I like and tender as could be, rich beef flavor. I gotta say one thing for sous vide cooking, it takes all the guess away, no need to watch and probe, just pour a nice glass of can and bon appetite. Thanks for lookin' in and y'all stay safe out there. RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2021)

Man that looks delicious ray. Beautiful sear. Love the shroom gravy. Nice work bud


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 11, 2021)

Sweet looking dinner Ray!! Nice job and that steaks appears to be pure perfection...but how can you go wrong with taters & gravy or asparagus? The perfect meal.

Robert


----------



## tropics (Mar 11, 2021)

Ray That is one fine lookin plate. 
Richie


----------



## robrpb (Mar 11, 2021)

Good looking meal Ray.

Rob


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow, that looks so good. Twenty years ago I could eat that whole plate.
Great job, Ray.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 11, 2021)

That looks great, Ray! I'm a sucker for mushrooms and the steak is to die for!
It was windy as heck yesterday and raining today. The weather was good while it lasted! Had some chops and asparagus with hopes of grilling, but they're being done inside today....


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Mar 11, 2021)

Finally, a non-vortex cook!   Just kidding!

Looks amazing.  That last photo is the money shot.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes!! You are killing it Ray. That steak looks absolutely perfect and I would devour that whole plate. Nice work bud.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2021)

Hey Ma , Hey Pa going down to Arizonaw .
Looks good Ray !


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks delicious ray. Beautiful sear. Love the shroom gravy. Nice work bud



Thanks Jake! Now I'm thinking sous vide might be a decent way to go with those flavorless fillet steaks I've come to hate. Maybe just fill the bag with some Yoshidas teriyaki sauce and let them bathe in that stuff, can't hurt. RAY




tx smoker said:


> Sweet looking dinner Ray!! Nice job and that steaks appears to be pure perfection...but how can you go wrong with taters & gravy or asparagus? The perfect meal. Robert



Thank you Robert! Now that I don't have to gobble down yams six days a week I love being able to have mashed taters and gravy again! Thank you for the Like my friend, I do appreciate it. RAY




tropics said:


> Ray That is one fine lookin plate. Richie



Thanks Richie! I was thrilled to finally sit down to a steak that has some beef flavor, doesn't matter how it's cooked, I'll take a ribeye over a fillet every time. Thank you for the Like Richie, much appreciated. RAY




robrpb said:


> Good looking meal Ray. Rob



Thanks Rob, now I'll be waiting for the Easter sales to score more standing rib roasts whole in the bag. RAY





Colin1230 said:


> Wow, that looks so good. Twenty years ago I could eat that whole plate. Great job, Ray.



Three years of boarding school taught me to always finish what was on my plate, and fast, the only way I got seconds.  Thank you for the Like Colin, I do appreciate it. RAY




smokeymose said:


> That looks great, Ray! I'm a sucker for mushrooms and the steak is to die for!
> It was windy as heck yesterday and raining today. The weather was good while it lasted! Had some chops and asparagus with hopes of grilling, but they're being done inside today....



Thanks Mose! I've been copping asparagus for 88¢lb and have always loved the stuff, on the menu every night, Thanks for the Like Mose, much appreciated. RAY




TuckersBarbeque said:


> Finally, a non-vortex cook!   Just kidding! Looks amazing.  That last photo is the money shot.



Thanks Tucker! The Vortex would have been the chosen method but for the wind, used it last week on some lamb chops, pretty tough to beat! Thank you for the Like Tucker, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 11, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 488734
> 
> 
> Yes!! You are killing it Ray. That steak looks absolutely perfect and I would devour that whole plate. Nice work bud.



Thanks John! Hey, did you see Ray Charles' new piano? Yeah, neither did he! Thanks for the Like amigo, I do appreciate it. RAY




chopsaw said:


> Hey Ma , Hey Pa going down to Arizonaw . Looks good Ray !



Thank you Rich! This is a wonderful place to be during winter, I only see *pictures* of snow! Thank you for the Like Rich, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## robrpb (Mar 11, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> ...Thanks Rob, now I'll be waiting for the Easter sales to score more standing rib roasts whole in the bag. RAY...



Me too Ray. I hope they are as good as the last ones I bought.

Rob


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 11, 2021)

Very nice Audible Ray.  Down home American meal right there.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 11, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Very nice Audible Ray.  Down home American meal right there.



Thanks WR, that's pretty much much my style! Overall I'll do a little Italian and sometimes take a stab at some south of the border. When it all comes down I cook American, because that's what I am. Thanks for the Like! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 11, 2021)

negolien
, 

 Hamdrew
, 

 jmusser
, and 
P
 PolishDeli
; I'd like to thank y'all for the Likes, I truly do appreciate them. RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow, Ray!  Looks great and perfectly cooked.  That plated shot says it all.  Love those 'shrooms too.  Great job my friend.


----------



## TXBBQinAZ (Mar 11, 2021)

What a great looking meal!

-Stephen


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 12, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Wow, Ray!  Looks great and perfectly cooked.  That plated shot says it all.  Love those 'shrooms too.  Great job my friend.



Thank you Mike! It won't be long until just about all meals are cooked up out on the back patio, and I'm ready for it. Thank you for the Like Mike, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 14, 2021)

SHR, Very nice !


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 14, 2021)

Great plate , lots of juice for the potatoes, Just needs some fried onions also....ha

David


----------

